# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wat vinden jullie van het dilemma rond de donatie?

## Abbigail

Het dilemma rond de orgaandonatie

*Artikel*

De documentairemakers filmden in een ziekenhuis in Aarhus toen het meisje daar na een auto-ongeluk werd binnengebracht.
Zij lag in coma en op de vraag of er kans was op een 'klein wonder' antwoordde de arts dat er volgens haar geen overlevingskansen waren en dat het meisje hoogstens zou eindigen als kasplantje. De ouders gaven daarna toestemming om de behandeling te stoppen en voor orgaandonatie. Het meisje stierf echter niet en ontwaakte 24 uur later uit haar coma.
Veel Denen vrezen nu dat de behandeling van comapatiënten te vroeg wordt stopgezet om zo over de organen te kunnen beschikken.
Diverse experts roepen in de media op tot kalmte en verzekeren dat donoren niets te vrezen hebben, omdat men pas donor kan zijn als men hersendood is verklaard.

Volgens Berry Kremer, neuroloog en hoogleraar aan het Universitair Medisch Centrum Groningen, is door Deense artsen te snel geconcludeerd dat het meisje alleen maar als een kasplant zou kunnen verder leven.
Hij gaat ervan uit dat er andere procedures zijn gevolgd dan de procedures die in Nederland gebruikelijk zijn. "In Nederland kijken we dat toch wel geruime tijd aan.
Mensen komen op een intensive care terecht.
Er wordt lang naar gekeken, er wordt lang over nagedacht.
We weten bijvoorbeeld dat de prognose bij jonge mensen met ernstig hersenletsel heel moeilijk in te schatten is. Dus daar nemen we de tijd voor."

Veel vragen
Komt de documentaire voor de Donorweek ongelukkig uit, of is de organisatie juist blij dat het thema door de documentaire extra aandacht krijgt?

Reactie Abbigail, na aanleiding van dit artikel




> Ik denk dat het van belang is dat je dit thema met je kinderen goed bespreekt, zodat de wens van de ouders gerespecteerd kunnen worden.
> Ik kan me voorstellen als ik het bovenstaande artikel lees, en je ligt aan de beademing dat het moeilijk voor de nabestaanden is om op moment suprême een beslissing te nemen, maar maak het bespreekbaar, zodat je nabestaande de wens van de ouders kunnen accepteren.
> Mijn man en ik hebben allebei een donorcodicil en hebben dit ook met onze kinderen besproken, als het nodig mocht zijn om ons besluit te respecteren en dat gebeurd ook.

----------


## Artistica1958

Ik vind dat iedereen daar zelf over moet beslissen. Maar ik vind wel, dat degene die zich beschikbaar stellen als donor, of bijv de organen van een overleden kind gedoneerd hebben, voorrang moeten krijgen als ze zelf een orgaan nodig hebben. Dat moet natuurlijk wel goed vastgelegd worden, zodat ze niet na het ontvangen van een orgaan van gedachten veranderen. Hopelijk gaan de niet-donors er dan toch anders over denken. Ik ben trouwens al donor sinds mijn 18e.

----------


## topline

> Het dilemma rond de orgaandonatie
> 
> *Artikel*
> 
> De documentairemakers filmden in een ziekenhuis in Aarhus toen het meisje daar na een auto-ongeluk werd binnengebracht.
> Zij lag in coma en op de vraag of er kans was op een 'klein wonder' antwoordde de arts dat er volgens haar geen overlevingskansen waren en dat het meisje hoogstens zou eindigen als kasplantje. De ouders gaven daarna toestemming om de behandeling te stoppen en voor orgaandonatie. Het meisje stierf echter niet en ontwaakte 24 uur later uit haar coma.
> Veel Denen vrezen nu dat de behandeling van comapatiënten te vroeg wordt stopgezet om zo over de organen te kunnen beschikken.
> Diverse experts roepen in de media op tot kalmte en verzekeren dat donoren niets te vrezen hebben, omdat men pas donor kan zijn als men hersendood is verklaard.
> 
> ...


inderdaad is dit een gevoelige onderwerp maar overigens is dit geheel gelegen aan de persoon toen ie in leven was om te voorkomen dat er misbruik gemaakt wordt van zijn lichaam. daarnaast zullen de overgebleven familieleden ook het een en ander besluiten moeten nemen. dus het verschilt van situatie tot situatie...

----------

